
A “Fill-In-The-Blank” Investor Update Template - replicatorblog
https://hackernoon.com/a-fill-in-the-blank-investor-update-template-for-busy-founders-d431c227347b
======
blairbeckwith
I actually can't tell if this is useful or a parody.

~~~
jpster
They include a Google doc version so I think they are sincere. But it could
also still be an unintentional parody.

What I find fascinating: here is someone’s attempt to show that they have
planned for absolutely everything needed to make the startup successful. But
very little thought given to how to sustain their biggest asset:

> We are stretched really thin though and while it’s been awesome seeing
> everyone step up, I do worry about fatigue setting in at some point.

No plan to deal with something that’s totally foreseeable.

